# Who said oak was plain?



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I started breaking down the diseased pin oak slabs from last year into lumber this evening. Lots of defect to cut around, but worth it. I sure wish the butt log did not have lots of metal in it, would have made some cool cabinet doors. They cut it without a blade charge anyway:icon_smile:. These are from just 2 of the outer boards, 4 more 5/4 boards from the top to go plus the butt logs.
Interesting crotch:








A little crotch flame:








A little spalted, diseased oak crotch flame:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's very cool looking. I would have never guessed oak for that.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
That is some wild wood. Hard to believe it's oak. In fact, I don't think it is. You had better send it this way for proper verification. If it turns out that it isn't oak, I will dispose of it for you.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

I've seen some interesting colors come out of pin oak. I hope it looks good after it's dry. 

We've got one cut in 8/4 that showed a lot of promise when we cut it. But it crooked during drying. I say resaw it and got for bookmatched. But bro. saw it and sait he wanted to turn it into firewood. I still see some interesting raised panels coming out of it. Just got to find a buyer.


----------

